# Anyone know how to repair inner boot laces?



## Se7enLC (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a pair of Salomon boots I got a few years back (SYNAPSE). Not many brands/models to pick from when you have wide feet!

Anyway, I've maybe boarded a dozen times or so in the last couple years, and the lace on the inner boot is fraying pretty badly. It's a thin lace with a sliding lock on it. the lace is a complete loop, so to remove it I'd have to cut it out.

Salomon's website just says "bring it into a ski shop". I went to SkiHaus, REI, EMS, and called every place nearby, none of them do boot repairs. I called Salomon, and they won't even have the lace until April.

Any ideas on this? Has anyone replaced one of those thin lace systems? It looks kind of like this, but this lace is meant for running shoes, so it's probably too short:
Salomon Kevlar Replacement Laces 2 Kit at REI.com


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I've done a lace repair on F22s before assuming it's the same setup, there is a knot inside the pull tab. IIRC you can access the knot through the point on the tab. Relacing is a bit of a pain, but can be done with patience. You should be able to pick up a new lace from a shop, or post to see if anyone will send you theirs. You could even try calling evo, or dogfunk and see if they can sell/send you one. You don't need a boot repair, just a relacing.


----------



## Se7enLC (Mar 1, 2013)

bseracka said:


> I've done a lace repair on F22s before assuming it's the same setup, there is a knot inside the pull tab. IIRC you can access the knot through the point on the tab. Relacing is a bit of a pain, but can be done with patience. You should be able to pick up a new lace from a shop, or post to see if anyone will send you theirs. You could even try calling evo, or dogfunk and see if they can sell/send you one. You don't need a boot repair, just a relacing.


Yeah, when I called the shops, I did describe that it was just the lace and not a real "repair", but they stuck to their "we don't do repairs". I've found some information on relacing Salomon running shoes, maybe it's the same or similar? Apart from that Salomon lace kit I linked to, I can't find anything for sale. I'll check out those companies you mentioned, though, thanks!


----------



## renorjm (Sep 14, 2010)

Se7enLC said:


> Yeah, when I called the shops, I did describe that it was just the lace and not a real "repair", but they stuck to their "we don't do repairs". I've found some information on relacing Salomon running shoes, maybe it's the same or similar? Apart from that Salomon lace kit I linked to, I can't find anything for sale. I'll check out those companies you mentioned, though, thanks!


I had my inner laces on my f22's replaced on both boots at this shop in Killington Vermont. Don't know if you're near there. Cost 10$ and they did it in about 10-15 minutes while I waited... Out of Bound Snowboards - Killington, Vermont


----------



## Se7enLC (Mar 1, 2013)

The Salomon laces I bought from REI were exactly what I needed. I cut the old lace out, used a thread-ripper to un-sew the pull tab, and pried apart the slider. I was able to re-use the slider and sew the pull tab back in. Good as new!

The instructions for the laces included using a plastic clip to form a pull tab, but when I pulled apart the one that came on the boot I saw that Salomon had originally just tied the laces together in a knot and sewed it into the tab, so I replicated that. Took maybe half an hour to 45 minutes or so start to finish, mostly from having to sew the pull tab. I would have liked to have a shop just do it for me, but I guess in the end this is better because the boots are using the original hardware again and not the smaller running-shoe hardware that came with the replacement laces.


----------



## Colrob43 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Lace Materials*

Malamute inner boot repairs 

After I pulled the inner boot out, I simply peeled apart the top part if the sheath that you use to pull the laces tight. Here you will find a plastic holder that comes out of the sheath without the need to unstitch the sheath. 

The laces are tied in knots and super glued together. 

I couldn't find replacement laces so I asked my brother who makes kites for a similar material. He suggested Spectra / Dyneema kite / fishing line. It is very strong and abrasive resistant. Plus it costs $5-$10 for 50 meters of the stuff, I can brake these every Month at this price. 

Need some more info on the fishing line above but it looks like it would work. 


So this is what I will use, let you know how it turns out.


----------

